# Mahler Festival 2020



## Eramire156

Amsterdam's Concertgebouw will host a Mahler festival from 8 - 17 May 2020, the third such festival in the Concertgebouw's history. The first took pace 1920, the second in 1995, details of the 2020 fest.

https://www.concertgebouw.nl/en/mahler-festival-2020


----------



## Triplets

Looks pretty enticing.
Beware of the bicycles in Amsterdam, they’re everywhere


----------



## mbhaub

I've been on that site but have a question - have a significant number of tickets already been reserved/sold? Is there any chance for the rest of us to get one?


----------

